

ANA and JAL Ground Boeing 787 Fleets After Emergency - mpr3
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-01-16/ana-s-boeing-787-makes-emergency-landing-amid-battery-indicator.html

======
w1ntermute
Not just ANA and JAL, the FAA has grounded all 787s in the US:
[http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/16/3884428/faa-grounds-all-
bo...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/16/3884428/faa-grounds-all-
boeing-787-airplanes-after-second-battery-related-fire)

------
gtani
This is disconcerting. I'm pretty close to Everett plant so I see the plain
white 787's first test flights (they just finished another one yesterday). For
those of us who work on software, even complex distributed apps, the new plane
is an unfathomably complex undertaking.

The Seattle Times commenters are a mix of Boeing employees, rational outside
observers and angry lunatics.

[http://community.seattletimes.nwsource.com/reader_feedback/p...](http://community.seattletimes.nwsource.com/reader_feedback/public/display.php?thread=804762&direction=DESC&column=rating&offset=0#post_4567846)

~~~
MartinCron
Never read the Seattle Times comments. The angry lunatics outnumber everyone
else by a wide margin.

------
sami36
All new planes have their issues. They'll take a few weeks (or hopefully days)
to figure out what's ailing it & it'll be back to its beloved skies in no
time. I hope Boeing has enough financial reserves to weather the storm of
revenues-lost liabilities sure to hit them...& life goes on. I would fly that
plane tomorrow if I could. I'm sure the FAA is being extra-careful.

~~~
jacquesm
Cockpit wiring issues will likely take more than just a few weeks to fix and
be re-certified. There are miles and miles of cable in the front of an
aircraft, just figuring out what went wrong, engineering a fix, fixing all the
planes and getting the fix certified for passenger flights is a fair sized
job. Nobody is going to take any chances with stuff like this.

~~~
sami36
Last thing I heard this was a battery issue. Have they already narrowed it
down to cockpit wiring or are you just speculating based on your knowledge of
aeronautics & place circuitry ?

~~~
jacquesm
Apologies, this is now outdated, the _first_ time I heard about it there was
talk of a cockpit wiring issue, it seems that there is now more information
available.

------
jasonzemos
What a bunch of classic media hype calling these "disasters," with all the
b-roll and graphics striking fear into the paranoid and uneducated. No piece
of engineering rolls into production bug-free, ever. What makes for good
engineering is how issues are handled and the severity of the problems. There
have been zero injuries or deaths, was that mentioned? This pilot brought some
sobering common sense; the anchors are fail.

------
joshschreuder
Aw, I'm flying (or was) on one of these in just under 2 weeks with JAL. Was
really looking forward to seeing how those windows work, and how the overall
vibe of the thing is.

Safety first though, I guess.

~~~
akg_67
I have traveled on ANA 787 between Narita/Tokyo and Seattle a few times. The
planes are very comfortable - humidity and air pressure better than other
Boeing planes. Windows are large but okay in blocking light. Windows could use
darker shading to block out light during day travel.

As I posted in other thread, while sitting in emergency exit row at window
seat, I could feel that the floor in front of the seat was unusually hot.
After seeing location of the fire in pictures of JAL's 787, I get the
impression that the emergency exit row seat was just above the cargo bay where
fire originated. I am glad that ANA 787 I was on didn't catch fire.

Good to see that FAA, ANA, JAL making a decision to ground 787.

~~~
joshschreuder
Yeah I've heard good things from various reviews.

I don't really travel that much, but was going on both an A380 and 787 to
Tokyo and back to Australia, so was curious to compare them.

Going by what you said, it's a good thing it was grounded then. I'm surprised
UAL haven't grounded theirs too (yet).

------
pstuart
Looks like a good time to short Boeing.

~~~
MichaelGG
Only if you knew the investigation was going to take abnormally long, or if it
results in a complete recall and loss of 787. Otherwise the damage from this
is going to be priced into your options.

